# Coast Starlight



## caravanman (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, I have added a few more pages to my USA Amtrak trip.. I am now in Emeryville, California. Fri 26th Feb 2010.

I took this picture earlier today: "That's why they call it the COAST starlight.."







If you wou;ld like to see more pics, and read my trip reports, click here:  Old Bloke on Tour..

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 27, 2010)

caravanman said:


> Hi, I have added a few more pages to my USA Amtrak trip.. I am now in Emeryville, California. Fri 26th Feb 2010.
> I took this picture earlier today: "That's why they call it the COAST starlight.."
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture, sorry the famous California sunshine hasnt been there for you, it's been a rough winter everywhere over here, usually Id say except in Hawaii but now they are bracing for an earthquake caused sunami! The lines are a pain but not nearly as bad as @ airports, Greyhbound is not our preferred way to travel for sure! Hope you can come back in the summer and see the small towns out in flyover country, back in the day there were tons of wierd,strange attractions in these little towns to get "tourists" to stop and spend some money! Enjoy the Zephyr, looking forward to your continuing reports,thanks!(Guess friendly conductors allow pictures from vestibule windows eh!)


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 27, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> wierd,strange attractions


Especially this one guy in AUS! :lol: (Although I wouldn't call him an "attraction" - distraction maybe!)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 27, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > wierd,strange attractions
> ...


I resemble that remark! :lol: Ill have you know that the city I live in is a city on the rise, people actually want to move here, and we have two trains a day, one in each direction!   :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 27, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Yeah, both leaving town!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice Coast Starlight shots (in linked reports too), Caravanman, obviously north of Santa Barbara. Abandoned auto in one pic appears to be a 1950s-era Ford Edsel, an oddball classic awaiting rescue and restoration.


----------



## Guest_anthony_* (Feb 27, 2010)

In May I'll be traveling from Minneapolis to San Francisco on the Empire Builder and Coast Starlight. I'll be returning home on the California Zephyer, with a little help from the Empire Builder again once I reach Chicago. I enjoyed reading your Blog. Gets me even more enthused for the trip. Thanks for the great stories and photos.

Anthony


----------

